# Utilisation d'un clavier Windows sous MAC?



## pierre57 (22 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
Je vient de faire l'acquisition d'un Power Mac G4 (seulement la tour), il n'y avait pas de disque dur, jen ai donc mis un, et j'ai aussi eu un cd de MAC OS Version 8.1. Quand je l'allume, j'ai le dossier avec le point d'interrogation qui clignote, j'ai donc mis le cd et j'ai essayé dappuyer sur C mais le probleme c'est un clavier Windows (USB) et pas Mac. J'ai voulu acheter un clavier MAC en USB, mais j'ai vu "Systeme d'exploitation minimum MAC OS 10.2". 

J'aimerais donc savoir si c'est possible d'utilisé un clavier Windows sous Mac ? Ou si un clavier MAC qui demande comme configuration logiciel minimum 10.2 me permettra au moins de faire l'installation avec le CD du 8.1 ? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

gros problême!

Un G4 avec 8.1??? il me semble que ça ne peut pas marcher. Système 8.6 et plus : oui.

8.1 date de 1997 ou 98, le G4 est sorti en 99-2000.

Le système 8.1 ne reconnaissait pas l'USB il me semble. 

Le clavier actuel est il utilisable pour d'autres choses?  à Priori, la touche C est au même endroit sur les 2 univers donc il faut chercher autre chose.

retournez voir celui qui vous a vendu la machine et demandez lui un système 9 ou OSX. c'est curieux ce truc! C'est quoi précisément comme machine?
Modèle, mémoire installée, sortie vidéo...

serait pas tombé d'un camion par hasard?


----------



## pierre57 (22 Février 2006)

C'etait un Mac vendu pour piece acheté sur Ebay, moi j'ai acheter le 8.1 pour mettre un systeme lol mais bon je suis debutant sur Mac, je ne savait pas que c'etait pas compatible:

Config : 466Mhz; 128mo SDRam; DD 80 go; 2 usb ; 2 firewire


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

128Mo c'est peu aujourd'hui. Essayez de trouver système 9 ou mieux, investissez dans OSX, vous ne le regretterez pas.

Il y a plein de soft gratuits qui marchent très bien pour OSX qui lui même est déjà bien fourni:
iphoto, iTunes, Safari, iMovie... vous pourrez remplacer Office par neooffice qui lit et manipule les formats office.

Avec 8.1 vous n'avez accès qu'à des vieux softs qui pour la plupart sont bien dépassés aujourd'hui.


----------



## IP (22 Février 2006)

Effectivement, 

Je te conseille d'investir encore dans 512 Mo de RAM et dans Tiger (Mac OS 10.4).
Cela marche correctement avec un confort incomparable par rapport à Mac OS 8 ou 9 et la possibilité d'utiliser des logiciels modernes.

De plus, tu risque d'avoir beaucoup de mal à trouver des logiciels pour Mac OS 8 ou 9.


Sinon, bienvenu !


----------



## pierre57 (22 Février 2006)

Merci pour votre aide.
J'ai commandé 10.3 finalement, pour la simple raison que j'ai vu sur le site d'Apple que 10.4 coutait 129 et la j'ai trouver 10.3 pour 60 lol

j'ai aussi commander un nouveau clavier sur le site d'Apple afin d'eviter tt probleme de compatibilité.

Pour la ram je pensait aussi ajouté une 512 un de ces 4, mais je vais deja testé avec 128

Sur ceux, Bonne soirée et merci


----------



## IP (23 Février 2006)

Heu, 128 Mo est plus que limite....
Mon ibook G3 433 était en 10.3 avec 192 Mo et cela fonctionnait.
Par contre, je ne sais pas si 10.3 accepte de s'installer avec 128 Mo.

Je ne pense pas non plus que 10.4 s'installe avec si peu de RAM, par contre, il est plus optimisé et donc plus rapide sur les petites configurations en processeur.

Quand tu aura les 512 Mo de RAM, ça vaut donc le coup d'installer le 10.4 (en plus, Spotlight et bien pratique).

PS : tu n'est pas obligé d'acheter de la RAM chez Apple. Il y en a de la moins chère ailleur...


----------

